# scott cr1 pro 2009



## maqsuntzu

hi, I'm looking for one frame to leave the alloy world :], I would like to know if anyone have ever ridden the 2009 frame to talk aboult stiff and the performance of the frame.

thanks


----------



## santosjep

*Cr1*



maqsuntzu said:


> hi, I'm looking for one frame to leave the alloy world :], I would like to know if anyone have ever ridden the 2009 frame to talk aboult stiff and the performance of the frame.
> 
> thanks


HI! From my understanding, the CR1 PRO (PRO/TEAM) has not changed since 2005. With that being said, I have been riding a 2007 CR1 TEAM (PRO) frameset. Like you I've been partial to alu bikes. Actually, they're my frame of choice to date. I guess I just got used to them. One huge reason that made me reluctant to move to carbon bikes was the 'dead' feel of the road when I first tried carbon bikes. 

The CR1 is one of the stiffer rides available. However, when I first tried the CR1, I didn't like the weird road feel.. or the absence thereof. That was the first thing I noticed. However, if you climb on the pedals and muscle your way up a hill or sprinting towards a townline, you'll see that the CR1 delivers as well as your stiff alu ride. I like my CR1. Once you get used to the road feel of this bike, you'll probably be one happy Scott CR1 owner.

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## maqsuntzu

thanks.
do you have one suggestion of frame for me to leave the alloy world?
I'm thinking so much in the cr1 but I'd like to open my world for other frames.


----------



## santosjep

*Carbon Frames*



maqsuntzu said:


> thanks.
> do you have one suggestion of frame for me to leave the alloy world?
> I'm thinking so much in the cr1 but I'd like to open my world for other frames.


That all depends on what you're used to riding. What bike do you have right now that you'd like to replace? Do you race? Do you prefer an agressive or a relaxed geometry?

For me, the only carbon fiber bike I've ridden that gave me the benefits that an alu bike offers without the harshness is a Parlee Z4. I was happy with my CR1 until I rode a Z4. The CR1 in my book is a pretty good bike (I still have mine)... but the Z4...  well, you'd have to try both for yourself.

Good luck on your search.

Joe


----------



## madonna

I just bought a CR1 Pro 2009 frame set. I just have to say that it is a great performance frame at quite a low budget compare to other brands.

There is no flex when the bike is used on the trainer compare to my trek madone which is rocking left and right. On the climb you can feel that energy fully transferred to the crank arms without any flexing effect. Comfort wise, the CR1 is a little harsh but this is not so much of an issue.

One bad thing about CR1 is that I am not able to mount my Dura Ace front D as one of the rivet is blocking the front D. I hope there is a work around solution to this problem.


----------



## maqsuntzu

santosjep
thanks for your post.
I'm a climber that likes to splint too and I'll start to race in april (traning since july 2008)
I ride one 2008 trek 1.2.
thanks for your help and the help of the others members of the forum.


----------



## maqsuntzu

hey, I saw in the site that the weight of the frame is 980g, but this is the weight of the frameset or the weight of the frame without the fork (490g)?

thanks


----------



## jwisan

I have a CR 1 pro. I weigh around 86kg and thinks that this frame is way too flexible. In high cadence the frame can bounce up and down. At high speed sprint, the back end fishtail! Maybe for lighter weight cyclist this frame is OK. I bought it because of the price. It's a bang for the buck bicycle. Will be changing it to a stiffer one pretty soon.


----------



## b24fsb

hey jwisan im really shocked that you think that the CR1 is flexy. what size frame and how much you weigh? i have a 52 and im a cat 4 racer and i find my CR1 to be great in the sprint and i can put out over 1300 watts.


----------



## jwisan

b24fsb. Really? I'm shocked to hear that. I'm using 54 and weigh 86kg. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel the bike flexes up and down, specially @ high cadence.


----------



## maqsuntzu

anyone rode the 56 size?, is it stiff ?
thanks


----------



## santosjep

*CR1 stiffness*

I'm about 200lbs and ride a 56cm 2007 CR1 team/pro frameset. I'm surprised about the flexy review. The CR1's stiffness is one of my deciding factor in getting the frame. I came from alu bikes before the CR1. Climbing and sprinting is a joy with the CR1. I'm also using Ksyrium Elites and Cosmic Elites for my ride. It's plenty stiff for me.

Joe


----------



## b24fsb

jwisan said:


> b24fsb. Really? I'm shocked to hear that. I'm using 54 and weigh 86kg. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel the bike flexes up and down, specially @ high cadence.



well we are about the same weight and im 5'8". the CR1 is one of the stiffest rides out on the market and thats from a 3-4 year old frame design. Perhaps it might be your wheels that are flexing. when im using my training wheels (32 spoke 3x on an open pro) i get zero flex, now when im using my race wheels (Reynolds assaults) i do get a little flex but thats wheel flex and NOT frame flex.


----------



## Optomrider

I've been reading your forum with interest. I'm also considering a Scott CR1 Pro but I am wondering whether you guys can make a comment on the ride comfort. One mate of mine who races finds he gets a sore back after 50km on the CR1 Pro.

NB I'm coming from a steel flat bar rode bike (with a suspension seat post!) (Jamis Coda Elite).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## b24fsb

i think that its a great frame, im comfortable on mine on 80+ mile rides, im fit to my bike perfect though (took 1.5 years) so that helps. just for reference a fellow race buddy who rides a tamac elite jumped on my bike a while ago and was shocked how light and stiff it felt, much better than his he said


----------



## ashpelham

I've been riding one for a week now myself. I really enjoy it so far, and have a variety of rides to compare. A couple of short, fast rides, getting used to it. Then a longer, slower ride of 90km, followed by a race of 65km. I don't have the same level of discomfort that I had on my old bike, and I felt surprisingly more refreshed after riding it on a longer ride.

Now if i can just get rid of this sinus infection...


----------



## MarvinK

Optomrider said:


> ...but I am wondering whether you guys can make a comment on the ride comfort. One mate of mine who races finds he gets a sore back after 50km on the CR1 Pro.


Your friend needs a good fitting. Most likely, he's trying to be more aerodynamic than he is flexible... that could be a problem on any bike, regardless of stiffness. I suspect he has some substantial fit problems, if his back gets sore on a very short ride. I don't think it is the frame design.


----------



## Terex

MarvinK said:


> Your friend needs a good fitting. Most likely, he's trying to be more aerodynamic than he is flexible... that could be a problem on any bike, regardless of stiffness. I suspect he has some substantial fit problems, if his back gets sore on a very short ride. I don't think it is the frame design.


Totally agree! I find this bike a joy to ride (I have a 2006 CR1 SL - basically same frame). To get something comparable, you need to go to a Storck, for much more money. Recent British road cycling mag rated the CR1 Pro as one of their top bikes.

I'm 75 kg and ride a 56.


----------



## GerryR

I'm really surprised at the flex comments. I'm only 5'7" and weigh 140 pounds but I cannot get any flex in my 2008 CR1 Team at all. At downtown intersections I can go from a stop to nearly 18mph by the time I reach the other side of the intersection(crossing 4 lanes). I don't think I could do that with a frame that was flexing.

I rode several bikes, including Specialized Roubaix, Trek something, Cannondale CAAD 9, and Giant something and bought this one because it was light, comfortable, quick and stiff.


----------



## zuppy51

I'm having a hard time understanding the flexible comment as well.... I doubt it's the frame. Perhaps the wheels as mentioned in an earlier response.
I'm 6'4" around 230 lbs with less that 10% body fat, I cannot get this bike to flex at all. It's fast, comfortable, light and looks amazing to me.
I would definitely recommend it to anyone, especially a large rider looking for a good balance of comfort and performance.
After riding it for a few weeks now. I'm having a hard time going back to my CAAD7....


----------



## TwoTiredRider

Just got a 54cm Scott CR1 Pro & for 1st ride 25 mi in Palos Verdes hills. My first carbon fiber bike. Other bikes, 57cm 1973 Masi & Motobecane Grand Record.
What a difference the CR1 is. Frame a bit stiffer than the Masi criterium and not as harsh on bumps. CRI climbs well and carves a great turn at down hill high speeds. I'm comparing it th my other vintage bikes & CR1 is a modern bike. The frame & wheels give a much better ride. Not quite used to the shift levers & I think my Nouvo Record derailers are crisper than the Ultegra. Don't like the saddle on CR1 so put my 35 yr old Brooks Pro on. At least one vintage component fits. 
Need more miles to fully evaluate CR1 but so far I really like it including the understated graphics. Also I like Triathalon Lab in Redondo where I bought it.


----------



## JSummers

*CR1 Team*

My son has a CR1 Team I put my powertap on his bike if the frame is flexing he sure is putting alot of power to the rear wheel on a sprint. He loves this bike. We also replaced the seat. for the money that is a dam lot of bike :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

If you already have a Trek and a good local shop that sells Trek, the newer Madone is amazing. Stiff and compliant. Of course, like other more modern frames (ie: Addict) it is a lot more expensive.

I love my stiff and not-quite-so-compliant CR1, but you should compare it to some more modern carbon frames--they will ride differently.


----------



## Basalt33

I just built up a '06 CR1 Team and took out for my first spin yesterday. This frame is def. stiff, but I also run Easton EA90SL wheels for a little extra stiffness (over the SLXs). I am 190lbs and didn't notice any flexiness anywhere. I didn't experience any soreness or comfort issues- I fully expected a more lively response and harsher ride compared to my '04 Lemond Zurich (carbon/steel spine design= super buttery ride). The CR1 was way more lively, but it's so comfortable, I'm thinking of getting rid of the Zurich (which I loved) altogether... This is a great frame to build up on for relatively low cost, wicked performance and low weight- I built up with Force/Red, Ritchey WCS Carbon Stem, Easton EA90 SLX bars, and Easton EA90 SL wheels= 15.65lbs including Look Keo Sprint pedals- Good luck in your search!!


----------

